# Galaxy tab 2 7.0 will not install samsung mobile mtp device drivers on win 7



## mastermoder2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the aokp custom rom installed and when I plug in my tab it installs all the other drivers correctly but under the device manager it shows the Samsung mobile mtp device with a yellow ! I have tryed to remove the device and re add it I have tryed forcing the drivers to update and it tells me that the most comparable driver is all ready installed but still shows as with the yellow! I tryed messing around with a few settings in the device but I can not get it to show up with the internal storage or the micro sdnstorage as a drive I have USB debugging turned on and it says connected ad a media device on the tab when I plug in the USB cable any help would be bread thanks


----------



## booda3000 (Jul 2, 2011)

Have u installed Kies on the computer?


----------



## mastermoder2 (Jun 25, 2012)

no i dont even cnnect it to my pc i use titanum back up and it backs up all apps and setting to my micro sd card i was hoping someone else might have use the device spoofer with the gteb 2 7.0 and aokp and had somethign like this when i get home im going to back up my programs and whipe the device and restore my programs but not the settings and also not spoof the device then use it for a day or 2 and if i have no problems i will then spoof a device and see if the sound porblem comes back if it does i know what to do but it just sucks that i can not play some games like GTA it will not download and i can only get it to work with devi ce spoofer but even once i get it to install i cant get it to run i dont knwo how to get the games to work any ideas on that.


----------

